# Klein Meters



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

as far as meters go if those are your only two choices get the fluke, but there are other good ones out there such as Ideal, BK precision, amprobe and of course as previously stated fluke


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Buy the Fluke meter. Any Klein meter is garbage and you will regret purchasing one.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

If your new to the trade I would recommend starting with a wiggy or knopp. As you progress in the trade, the list of testers of value will grow. (till the wife takes away your credit card)


----------



## Staxmaloney (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not opposed to any brand. It's just a money issue at the moment. I spent a considerable chunk of cash on the other tools on my list (I stuck with Klein, Ideal, channellock, etc. ) so I was just trying to find something to get me by until I can afford a good one. I happened to see the kleins at HD so I thought I'd see what the pros had to say about them.


----------



## Staxmaloney (Jun 8, 2012)

According to my list it has to be able to read continuity, voltage and amps. And it must be CATIII 600v. Outside of that, I don't care what brand it is as long as it does the job it was intended to do without breaking. Any suggestions? I've heard the T5-600 is decent. I could probably spring for that if it meets the requirements.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

From what I have seen at the supply house display, the Klien DMM's are rated cat III at 600V. Being new to the trade you may never have to test 480V systems. But bear in mind even in the absence of transients your meter on said system will see 480÷.707= 679V.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd go for the T5-1000, it's $100 well spent.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Interesting timing. I just updated another thread about my cheap Chinese-made Milwaukee tester crapping out. My sentiments are that your cheap Chinese-made Klein will also be junk. 

I'd get Fluke, Amprobe, BK Precision, UEI, or one of the other well established names.

-John


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

If you really need to budget take a look at craftsman, I have a craftsman meter that has been kicking for about 7 years. It's an 800 amp clamp and has never let me down. I'm not sure who makes them but when I bought it I know the comparable fluke was twice the price. Thats not to say fluke isn't better but if your just going to be checking continuity and verifying that wire is dead then it'll do the job.

EDIT: looks like they went up I don't think I spent over 70 on mine.
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-prof...3473756000P?prdNo=12&blockNo=12&blockType=G12

This one isn't a bad deal

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-digi...03482372000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=26&blockType=G26


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> I'd get Fluke, Amprobe, BK Precision, UEI, or one of the other well established names.
> 
> -John


It has been kind of well known that UEI and Klein are in a partnership of some sort. I would pick up that $60 Klein CAT IV rated meter over a Craftsman or Amprobe or Milwaukee in a heartbeat.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I've gotten years out of my ideal 600a clamp meter it has all the specs you are looking for. I think I paid something like $180 or so, it is a descent meter. Since you are just starting going that route makes sense, personally I have got no use for anything but fluke I have 4 of them all different, but I still like my ideal meter and occasionally use it. I also like hioki, and amprobe. If you are serious about the trade I'd go with the better meter. It depends on what type of work you do too and type of things you want to read a basic meter with an amp clamp will do for most construction related purposes. But if you spend the money you get the quality which you shouldn't regret.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

We use the fluke t5-600 as standard issue. Great, simple, effective meter for a good price. Got ours at supply house for under a hundred. This meter will do everything you need starting out.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

bthesparky said:


> We use the fluke t5-600 as standard issue. Great, simple, effective meter for a good price. Got ours at supply house for under a hundred. This meter will do everything you need starting out.


I agree. Great meter for everyday use, basically all that most commercial or residential construction electricians need 99% of the time.

The only thing I would say is the cost difference is not that much between the T5-600 and the T5-1000 that I would recommend anyone go with the T5-1000. The higher voltage rating may come in handy if you ever run into 600volt systems.

I do commercial/industrial service and carry a dozen different meters in the truck. Megger, dmm's, wiggy's, etc., but my t+pro and T5-1000 are both in my front line bag and get the bulk of the work.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah I do mostly industrial, but still have occasional commercial and resi calls. T5 will do 99% of it. If I was gonna buy it myself I would probably get the 1000.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I have a Klein CL2000, and it is my go to meter 99% of the time. I don't see why all the haters. It has everything I need in one package-including the rare earth magnet on the back. I have had it about a year.


I have a Fluke 787, but I can't tell you the last time I used it since I got the Klein. Biggest drawbacks about it are - no clamp on amp readings, and no magnet for hands free operation.
I know it has superior electronics, but I just don't need it most of the time and carrying a separate clamp on meter is a negative.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm an industrial electrician at a big plant site in Alberta, one of 6 staff electricians, we also hire contractors, abb bermac, cie, and others.

I have several flukes including the t5-1000 its good for a tester, its not true rms however, the best all around meter I think is the fluke 87-v and about $450.00. If your just wiring houses or small commericial less then 4 storey all you'll ever need is a t5-1000, and maybe one day a big clamp 400-600 amp. Most of the time you'd just do lighting circuits or small stuff fed from utility/lighting panels, weather 347/600v or 277/480v or 120/280v 3ph or 120/240 single split phase. Maybe but highly unlikely 240,480,600 delta or resistor grounded wye. Last time I did commericial years ago a few things downtown calgary had 4160 or 7220 come into a vault downstairs. And you use a shotgun stick tester on thoses anyways.

I also have 2 Kleins a 1000amp ac/dc cl2200 i think is the part number, it seems to be fine, I have used it to set the dc injection brakes we use on some of the 460v big motors and it works good, only one brake tops out the scale for a few seconds with +1000amp dc. The MM2000 is good, but I was doing analog sets for a few vfd on 4-20ma and opened the fuse inside the case, not sure if I screwed up or the vfd puked out +440ma which the fuse is rated.

We have 7 big services the biggest secondary sub we have is 480 true delta 6000amp, we just go off the sdq digital panel to get reading the rating is so high we have to wear our moon suits to check connections. Same with the 25kv we just check the secondary side of one of the stepdowns, usually 480 resistor grounded wye. The 25kv moves around anyways cause we use #1 or #1/0 and it probably should have been bigger, there's only 80T fuses on it but when the big motors pull in it pulls us down for a few seconds.

Don't waste your money on a meter your not going to need, I have a few buddy electricians that wire houses and they have 600amp clamp meters they are never going to use, 200amp single split is the biggest they ever see.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

I've had a Klein CL2000 for about a year and a half now and it's been pretty much bullet proof, even with daily use. It has an integral non-contact voltage tester, led backlight and flash light function that has come in handy in a pinch more times than I can count. As mentioned before the magnet on the back is a nice touch, but I think most are doing that now.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot, the clamp on kleins have the flashlite and the beeper for non-contact, thats a big plus, I don't use the non-contact much but the lite has came in handy afew times in the dark. Their cheaper than fluke by about half aswell.

The only clamp meter I like more then the klein cl2200 or 2000 whatever it is. Is my fluke 33 and thats just because that was the first meter I bought over a decade ago when I was apprenticing. One of the biggest draw backs with the 33 was it only went to 400amp and I think if I remember correctly it was AC only. I should have got the next one up 600amp and AC/DC, but at that time I was only allowed to check lighting panel crap anyways.

I usually had to ask to borrow my j-man amprobe for anything bigger and I just hated that meter for some reason. One of the old master electricians that ran the big jobs, had a loop that attacted to his fluke 87-5 and could do big, big amps but it was screwed up I can't remember but you had to keep it in volt/com terminals and set to ma or something screwed up like that.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

jontar said:


> Oh yeah I forgot, the clamp on kleins have the flashlite and the beeper for non-contact, thats a big plus, I don't use the non-contact much but the lite has came in handy afew times in the dark. Their cheaper than fluke by about half aswell.
> 
> The only clamp meter I like more then the klein cl2200 or 2000 whatever it is. Is my fluke 33 and thats just because that was the first meter I bought over a decade ago when I was apprenticing. One of the biggest draw backs with the 33 was it only went to 400amp and I think if I remember correctly it was AC only. I should have got the next one up 600amp and AC/DC, but at that time I was only allowed to check lighting panel crap anyways.
> 
> I usually had to ask to borrow my j-man amprobe for anything bigger and I just hated that meter for some reason. One of the old master electricians that ran the big jobs, had a loop that attacted to his fluke 87-5 and could do big, big amps but it was screwed up I can't remember but you had to keep it in volt/com terminals and set to ma or something screwed up like that.


I was aware of the CL2000, but didn't know about the CL2200 that has been mentioned here. It looks pretty nice!!!

http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tools/PRD/Category/Clamp Meters TESTERS-CLAMPMETER/Product/CL2200

It is 600A, instead of 400A, and it looks like they made it smaller. Also looks like they added more protection by adding rubber molding around the case. May have to check one out at the supply house.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh, and it's a CAT IV rated clamp too!! Just read the specs on it.........


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry I made a mistake I have the CL2500, 1000amp AC/DC, I had to go to the site to see, I must have read the what's new CL2200 a few days ago and got stuck on that part number.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a klein cl3000 that I bought about 6 or 8 months ago because I needed the open jaw to take amp readings on a panel I couldn`t get my clamp into. Its not bad for the $65 I spent on it. I do carry it and have used it for trouble shooting but it is an average reading meter and not as well built as a fluke. It isn`t bad though.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

The klein meters are supposed to be very very good.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

fanelle said:


> I have a klein cl3000 that I bought about 6 or 8 months ago because I needed the open jaw to take amp readings on a panel I couldn`t get my clamp into. Its not bad for the $65 I spent on it. I do carry it and have used it for trouble shooting but it is an average reading meter and not as well built as a fluke. It isn`t bad though.


Sorry that you have that CL3000. I think much of the Klein stuff is very good, but I wouldn't touch that CL3000, because it felt like junk to me. It looks like they are replacing the 3000 with the 3200, which looks to be way nicer.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

It does feel like junk and if Im honest I had to fight myself at first to get myself to use it. I like my flukes but for the money they cost I don`t like getting them covered in the oil, dirt and plastisol that we work in everyday. Thats why I use the CL3000 and a wiggy most of the time. I do have a few good flukes that I break out for doing certain cleaner (more dignified) jobs.


----------



## TranquilBeach311 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the Fluke 117/322 Commercial electrical kit from Professional equipment... Works well, a little upset that it says "assembled in America" instead of MADE IN AMERICA.... Still a hell of a meter 120/208 277/480 I feel very confident metering these voltages.


----------



## TranquilBeach311 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.professionalequipment.co...-combo-kit-2583702/fluke-multimeters-testers/

117 is true RMS... and the 322 clamp is a handy little clamp for leveling out phases and such... happy camper here... easy to use and read... unlike UEI meter that has 4 different things going on at a time on your little 2'' x 2'' screen... Good starter / replaceable meters... Go for the fluke


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I hope the Klein guy who pops in occasionally has passed these comments along to his superiors. 

In case I was ambiguous the first time around, let me repeat. Your meters are junk. I'll never buy a Klein meter, ever. Drop the meter line. You cannot compete with Fluke's quality and reputation.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I see the klein guys weekly. 

They do check this forum


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I see the klein guys weekly.
> 
> They do check this forum


Well, you're the one that sees the Klein guy weekly..........So, ask him one week, and report back


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I see the klein guys weekly.
> 
> They do check this forum


Let them know they make inferior test and measurement products. :thumbsup:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I couldn't find my fluke and bought a Klein from the HD around the corner from where I was working. I think it was CL200... sucks! Gives false readings, one of the leads failed a few months after purchase. I'm not a fan. Fluke has been theonly meter maker that I can rely on.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

For the Klein guy checking this forum - how do you justify your end pricing of $183 for the klein 110 impact tool from Corys supply house distributed through the Hamer brand in New Zealand, that was with my guy who sorts me out a discount price. I priced 2000 series ***** for a young fella and was quoted $160. I would appreciate it if you would discuss fair reccomended pricing with your distributors that a working man can afford.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

chewy said:


> For the Klein guy checking this forum - how do you justify your end pricing of $183 for the klein 110 impact tool from Corys supply house distributed through the Hamer brand in New Zealand, that was with my guy who sorts me out a discount price. I priced 2000 series ***** for a young fella and was quoted $160. I would appreciate it if you would discuss fair reccomended pricing with your distributors that a working man can afford.


I just went and looked up the Klein guy. He hasn't posted since October 2010, so I wouldn't say he's "checking this Forum". At this rate, it could be years until you hear from him.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> I just went and looked up the Klein guy. He hasn't posted since October 2010, so I wouldn't say he's "checking this Forum". At this rate, it could be years until you hear from him.



There's another Klein Tools person who was here very recently. I forgot what screen name he's using.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Local supply house salesman said by the end of March 2013 all Klein meters will be made in the USA


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

pjg said:


> Local supply house salesman said by the end of March 2013 all Klein meters will be made in the USA


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> as far as meters go if those are your only two choices get the fluke, but there are other good ones out there such as Ideal, BK precision, amprobe and of course as previously stated fluke


What would you know about meters for an electrician? You string Cat5 for a living.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

pjg said:


> Local supply house salesman said by the end of March 2013 all Klein meters will be made in the USA


No way in hell that's happening. I want what that supply house guy is smoking.


----------



## LowZ (Nov 30, 2012)

Voltage Hazard said:


> No way in hell that's happening. I want what that supply house guy is smoking.


I heard the same thing about Klein making Made in the USA. I'm definitely buying one if that's the case. And I'm still pissed that almost ALL Fluke meters are now made in Taiwan, yet they still charge the same prices.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would be willing to bet klein checks forums to get feedback.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I would be willing to bet klein checks forums to get feedback.


Dear Klein, your stuff is crap. Except your sta-kon crimpers, those are still pretty good.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> Dear Klein, your stuff is crap. Except your sta-kon crimpers, those are still pretty good.


I think I've said that a hundred times here and I know the Klein people are lurking and reading, but nothing seems to change.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The finish on new J2000 ***** sucks too.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> I think I've said that a hundred times here and I know the Klein people are lurking and reading, but nothing seems to change.


Of course not, their goal is to push out as much junk Klein nuts will buy and make as much money as possible.


----------

